

Cool no-touch electrostatic 3D Interface [video] - iamelgringo
http://vimeo.com/4366452

======
Hexstream
Now combine this with upcoming hologram technology...

The future will be awesome.

------
diN0bot
This is very cool, all the more so for being a senior (in college) capstone
project.

------
cameldrv
Awesome. This is hacker news.

